# Found a great local wood source, now I need some suggestions for simple flat projects



## kazuma78 (Oct 15, 2013)

I found a good local wood source for exotic hardwoods but he only has flat stock. He had 2 EXTREMELY curly maple boards about 8 to 10 inches wide each and 8 feet long and wanted $3.94/BF which I thought was really reasonable. He also had a small pile of really heavily ambrosia streaked maple that was almost pink in color where the ambrosia streaks werent and the ambrosia streaks were a really rich brown. He was asking $1.69/BF for it which I thought was really reasonable too. I bought both of the maple boards and some of the most heavily figured ambrosia boards. Ill post some pictures tomorrow. 

However... in order for Lynne not to kill me I need to have some projects to make from this wood. It is all 4/4 and already planed and kiln dried. I want to make a bookshelf from the ambrosia maple but I need some other projects to justify getting more wood. 

He has a Paduk board, really pretty color and alittle contrasting white sapwood in it that is 14.5 inches wide and 14 feet long and is asking $8.99/BF for. I really want to buy it because it seems like a good price, especially for something that wide but I cant justify it without a project in mind. Also there was crosscut Zebrawood there for $12/BF. Any ideas? Comments and concerns welcome on ideas and if the prices sound good and are reasonable are welcome too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2013)

Google free woodworking plans, then prepare to spend some time looking for that perfect project. A ton of stuff will come up.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2013)

A Jewlery box for her.

WHOOMP! THERE IT IS.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2013)

Depending on what kind of equipment you have, that would be a major consideration in selecting your project. Coffee tables and end tables are a pretty good project when your starting out. If your using plans, (which I recommend) Shopsmith Magazine has about the best ones out there. Very detailed and lots of explanation. You can get a lot of their plans at plansnow.com for 10 bucks each, or just subscribe to the magazine. Or you can buy their CD of all of their issues and have a zillion plans. They put out a mag called "Shopnotes" which always has some excellent info and tips. I think their main store is somewhere around Des Moines, Might want to take a trip someday, I imagine going there will give you some inspiration...


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2013)

I like craftsman style stuff, and a Morris chair has been on my woodworking bucket list for quite some time.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2013)

You've already mentioned a bookshelf, which is a great project.

As Barry said, coffee and end tables are good projects. Since you just built a very nice coffee table, end tables to go with it would be a good project idea.

Another project idea that will ensure you the need to purchase a lot of wood and do lots of woodworking would be to start building a bedroom set. Start with the bed frame and headboard and footboard or the nightstands. Then move onto the other. Then, once you've gotten the practice in with those items, it's time to build a couple matching dressers.

The bedroom set is something I plan to do sometime in the next year or two. Katy and I are saving up to buy a new mattress. Once we have that, we'll use the basic metal frame we have until we've had a chance to save up and can afford to start buying the lumber for me to start building the bedroom set. I want to build out of cherry and in either Shaker or Craftsman styles. Katy wants a sleigh bed, but that's not going to happen - I'm tall and my feet hang off the end of the bed, so she's realized that a high footboard wouldn't be feasible for me/us.

An entertainment center could also be a good project. An entertainment center was the second piece of furniture I ever built and I built it using a compound miter saw, a cordless 5 1/4" circular saw, a cordless drill, a random orbital sander, and a few clamps. Even used, for the most part, dowel construction for it. I see a ton of flaws in it, but so many people look at it and think I bought it and sometimes don't believe that I built it myself. (My first piece of furniture was a very simple bar my roommates and I put in the lounge area of our section of the dorms in grad school. One of my roommates still has it and it still serves him well in his home.)

Some other project ideas:
A jewelry box
A kitchen island with shelves or cabinets under it (especially if kitchen storage is limited)
Cedar chest/blanket chest

Like the good Doc, I also want to build a Morris chair (or two). I'm hoping that's a project I can work in sometime next year.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 15, 2013)

I know that it may sound slightly pedestrian, but it sure seems to me that a great looking picture frame looks even better with two types of wood instead of just plain ole boring 1 kind of wood. And since you can make her SEVERAL frames that are each unique, or made as a set of different sized frames with the same look, you'd certainly be justified in purchasing the material for her frames at a very decent price. 

She gets picture frames (or something else) and you get the leftover "scraps".

Just my two cents.

Butch


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2013)

Consider making shadow boxes to hold military coins, patches, or flags. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2013)

I second shopnotes- nice well drawn plans. after you get done with all the above projects- the scraps can be used for a end grain cutting board. beware of jewelry boxes- she will have to fill it............. and they can be addictive. also arts and crafts lamp- takes very little material or tools.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2013)

Also -make a knife block/holder- then you have to buy some knife blanks and stabilized wood to fill it.


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Now to make my case! haha


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! Now to make my case! haha



Sometimes making your case to buy wood is the hardest part of any woodworking project, haha.


----------

